# Could you guys recommend some good books for a young man on the Christian life?



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Nov 4, 2016)

Im a 17 year old guy, and I'd appreciate it if you guys could recommend some good books for young men on how to live the Christian life.( books on holiness, piety, etc)


----------



## Mikey (Nov 4, 2016)

Desiring God is excellent, especially the first chapter on the happiness of God.


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi, Khater. It's a blessing to hear from someone interested in pursuing holiness, especially from someone who lives in my hometown! I'd recommend some of the Banner of Truth Puritan Paperbacks, such as "The Doctrine of Repentance," "The Godly Man's Picture," and "The Great Gain of Godliness" (all by Thomas Watson), "Learning in Christ's School" (Ralph Venning), and "The Mortification of Sin" (John Owen). Many, if not most, of the Puritan Paperback series is beneficial. They can be found on Banner of Truth's website, among other places. (banneroftruth.org/us/store). There are also some excellent books there in the Christian Living section.

Also, I'd consider picking up the Cultivating Biblical Godliness Series from Reformation Heritage Books. There are around 20 booklets in the set and I think they'd be a good start. The whole set sells on their website (heritagebooks.org) for around 40 dollars. They're adding new booklets pretty frequently so if you have the "whole set" you'll have to keep up with getting the new ones, but they're only about 3 dollars, so it isn't too much of a burden.

I hope this provides a good start. Take care, brother.

Blessings,
George


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 4, 2016)

Thoughts for Young Men by JC Ryle (an Anglican Bishop)
Free here:
https://www.gracegems.org/BOOKS/thoughts_for_young_men.htm


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 4, 2016)

An excellent, short, contemporary book is The Christian Life: A Doctrinal Introduction by Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2016)

Another good one is Knowing God by J. I. Packer.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 5, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Thoughts for Young Men by JC Ryle (an Anglican Bishop)
> Free here:
> https://www.gracegems.org/BOOKS/thoughts_for_young_men.htm



I would second the recommendation of Ryle's work. It is outstanding.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 5, 2016)

This should be helpful

Every man's battle: Winning the war of sexual temptation by Stephen Arterburn


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd go with the Anglicans Ryle and Packer before I went with Piper.

And, despite a measure of positive religious influence by Piper toward the end of last century, like many media-enhanced good-communicators his reach is longer than his reliability. So I'd put him generally at the bottom of my list. I know many people were put on a better track because of him. But that's my opinion.

In my Presbyterian opinion, it's hard to find a better modern written counselor than Sinclair Ferguson. And the Puritan Paperbacks mentioned above have all proved their value over centuries. Besides the ones already mentioned, I'll add also Samuel Bolton, _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom._

Also by Banner of Truth, Samuel Rutherford,_ The Trial and Triumph of Faith._


> Originally published in 1645, this book contains twenty-seven sermons on Christ’s saving work in the Canaanite woman (Matt. 15 and Mark 7). Rutherford sees the woman as an example of Christ’s new creation, “a flower planted and watered by Christ’s own hand.” He says, “To any seeking Jesus Christ, this text crieth, ‘Come and see.’” In nearly every sermon, Rutherford shows the overflowing grace of Christ to Gentiles. He opens up the nature of genuine prayer and addresses practical aspects of the trial of faith. Throughout, he also speaks against antinomianism and other doctrinal errors.


from _Meet the Puritans,_ by Beeke & Pederson.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 5, 2016)

Piper is a calvinistic Baptistic though correct? Think that he is actually strong in his teachings concerning theChritian Faith and Bible, except for his acceptance of Charasmatic Movement and spiritual gifts all for today. Same way I also view Dr Grudem!


----------



## NickCamp (Dec 3, 2016)

Calvin's Institutes,and Augustine's Confessions helped me grow a lot. A.W. Tozers' Abiding in Christ. Minding the Heart by Robert Saucy was informative. I've found that, of course, you can read all these works, but there is no substitute for scripture. If you want to live the Christian life, and if you want to grow, just saturate yourself in scripture any moment you can. Psalms in the early morning, Old Testament in the afternoon, and New Testament in the evening. Just soak in it. Of course, I'm not discouraging the reading of other works as I read quite a bit and love to do so, I just have found that they reiterate scripture on topics such as Christian living and growth.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I'd go with the Anglicans Ryle and Packer before I went with Piper.
> 
> And, despite a measure of positive religious influence by Piper toward the end of last century, like many media-enhanced good-communicators his reach is longer than his reliability. So I'd put him generally at the bottom of my list. I know many people were put on a better track because of him. But that's my opinion.
> 
> In my Presbyterian opinion, it's hard to find a better modern written counselor than Sinclair Ferguson.



I have shared these thoughts with some of my fellow-parishioners on Facebook.


----------

